# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour biển Thiên Cầm 3 ngày - Du lịch Biển Thiên Cầm 3 ngày - Thiên Cầm 3 ngày

## dulichnt

HÀ NỘI - BIỂN THIÊN CẦM

Loại tour: Tour đoàn
Thời gian: 3 ngày 3 đêm
Giá tham khảo: 2.050.000 VNĐ/khách (Áp dụng cho đoàn 35- 40 khách)
Liên hệ: 0983.998.600 - 04.627.00.945 máy lẻ 103
Phương tiện: Đi về bằng ôtô
Khởi hành: Theo yêu cầu


Lời tựa

Tọa lạc bên ria sườn đồi thoai thoải, ngút ngàn xanh mướt của thông reo hòa cùng những ngọn sóng bạc đầu, Biển Thiên Cầm trải dài hàng chục km đêm ngày rì rào sóng vỗ như mời gọi du khách phương xa hãy một lần ghé thăm mảnh đất của gió Lào cát trắng...


Lịch trình tour

ĐÊM 01: HÀ NỘI - VINH
(Ăn trưa, tối)

17h30: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi biển Thiên Cầm cách trung tâm thị xã Hà Tĩnh 26km về phía Nam. Dừng nghỉ chân ăn tối tại Phủ Lý.

24h00: Dừng nghỉ chân tại Vinh.


NGÀY 01: THIÊN CẦM
(Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

03h00 sáng: Đến biển Thiên Cầm, nơi nổi tiếng bởi vẻ đẹp tự nhiên, sự nhộn nhịp xô bồ chưa hề in đấu, đoàn nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

07h00: Ăn sáng, xe đưa đoàn đi thăm chùa Yên Lạc nơi có bộ tranh "Thập điện Diêm Vương'' nổi tiếng, đi lễ Đền Ông Hoàng Mười nơi nổi tiếng linh thiêng thu hút khách thập phương về cầu nguyện. Quay về khách sạn ăn trưa và nghỉ ngơi.

Chiều: Tắm biển và tham gia các trò chơi thể thao Team Building trên biển như đánh bóng chuyền, đá bóng, đá cầu... Quý khách ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.


NGÀY 02: BIỂN THIÊN CẦM
(Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Một ngày tự do với sóng biển và thiên nhiên, vui chơi, tắm biển khám phá biển Thiên Cầm với 3 bãi tắm trải dài, nước trong xanh cảm giác nhìn thấu đáy, thưởng thức hải sản tươi nướng ngay trên cát... Du khách có thể tự thuê thuyền máy, chạy chưa đầy 30 phút là ra tới đảo Bớc. Đảo có một bãi đá tuyệt đẹp quay ra biển, sóng dội trắng tinh. Phía quay vào bờ là bãi tắm lý tưởng lăn tăn gợn sóng, hiền hoà và êm đềm. Rời đảo Bớc, thuyền sẽ đưa du khách ghé vào bãi tắm Tiên dưới chân núi Tượng. Bãi tắm chồng chất các hang đá và bãi cát đan xen, có khe nước vừa mặn, vừa ngọt phân chia ranh giới tùy theo thủy triều vào, ra. Rải rác theo bờ đá, là những người thợ bẫy chim cu kỳ, lặn tôm hùm, bắt nhím biển, những món ăn đặc sản của vùng biển Thiên Cầm. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.


NGÀY 03: THIÊN CẦM - HÀ NỘI
(Ăn sáng, trưa)

Sau bữa ăn sáng, du khách tự do đi chợ địa phương mua quà lưu niệm và đồ hải sản.

09h00: Trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đón Quý khách về lại Hà Nội, trên đường ghé thăm Ngã ba Đồng Lộc là di tích lịch sử gắn liền với sự hy sinh của 10 nữ thanh niên xung phong trong chiến tranh Việt Nam.
Đoàn dừng nghỉ chân và ăn trưa tại khách sạn Hữu Nghị - Vinh

18h30: Về đến Hà Nội, Tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại Quý khách.Kết thúc chương trình.


MỨC GIÁ BAO GỒM:

   1. Xe ôtô máy lạnh đưa đón và thăm quan theo chương trình
   2. Phòng khách sạn tiện nghi khu trung tâm, tiêu chuẩn
   3. Ăn 8 bữa chính + 3 bữa phụ, ăn chính 80.000 vnd/ khách, ăn phụ 30.000 vnd.
   4. Vé thắng cảnh
   5. Bảo hiểm du lịch
   6. Hướng dẫn viên
   7. Nước suối 0,5l/ người
   8. Quà tặng của Du Lịch Bốn Mùa


KHÔNG BAO GỒM:

   1. Đồ uống. Ngủ phòng đơn. VAT 10%. Chi phí cá nhân.

GIÁ TOUR CHO TRẺ EM:

   1. Trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi miễn phí. Trẻ từ 5 - dưới 8 tuổi thu 50%. Từ 8 đến 10 tuổi tính 70%.Từ 10 tuổi trở lên thu 100%.

CHÚ Ý:

    * Mức giá không áp dụng cho các ngày lễ tết
    * Giá tour có thể thay đổi theo từng thời điểm. Vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp với công ty để có sự tư vấn tốt nhất



CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH BỐN MÙA - BONMUA TOURIST

Địa chỉ: 4A Hàng Bút - P.Hàng Bồ - Q.Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Tel: 04.62700945 / Fax: 04.62700954
Chi nhánh: 6D Phan Bội Châu - P2 Q.Bình Thạnh - TP.Hồ Chí Minh
Tel: 08.62581667 / Fax: 08.62581657
Website: http://bonmuatourist.com.vn - http://dulichbonmua.net
Email: contact@dulichbonmua.net
Hotline: Ms.Hải: 0983.998.600 -Live chat: Dulichbonmua1

----------


## fpt

thấy thiên hạ đồn thiên cầm đẹp lắm ai đi rồi cho ý kiến đi

----------


## dulichnt

Ý kiến của mình là đi rồi sẽ biết, liên hệ với mình để đi nhé  :cuoi1:

----------

